# XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!



## jetztaber (25. April 2010)

*XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Yeah, es ist mal wieder so weit: Es darf auf eine XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition geboten werden. Also immer ran, wer noch keine hat und unbedingt eine sein eigen nennen will. Der Haken bei der Sache?

Zwischenzeitlich waren die Gebote mal auf 1.000.000 Dollar geschnellt, derzeit (25.04. 12:00 Uhr) ists vergleichsweise ein Schnäppchen für gerade mal etwas über 10.000$...

Ja und wer damit Probleme hat, bediene sich hier!


----------



## Shi (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Das ist doch die geklaute!


----------



## Stingray93 (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...ithilfe-bei-aufklaerung-eines-diebstahls.html


----------



## thecroatien (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Hmmm,

nun die Frage, laut der XFX Mail, ist eine 68 abhanden gekommen.

Und nun verdient sich jemand( vil. ja XFX) dumm und dämlich damit


Noch dazu hat der Verkäufer auch NUR 12 Bewertungen, das es da Leute gibt die mehr als 5000€ auf ne Graka bieten.....

Bin mal gespannt für was die weggeht...


----------



## jetztaber (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Yoah, der Besitzer schreibt auch, dass er erhebliche Anstrengungen unternehmen musste, um an das Ding ran zu kommen.


----------



## Bääängel (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Haha, wenn man bedenkt, dass es noch 8 Tage dauert bis sie verkauft ist und der Preis jetzt schon so arg in die Höhe gespielt worden ist, wie hoch soll der denn erst am Ende sei.


----------



## herethic (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

1.Ok wer schreibt jetzt die Mail an XFX?Ok ich mach es jetzt ernsthaft!
2.OMG für so 'ne Hammerkarte grad mal 65mm-Lüfter


----------



## Stingray93 (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*



> On Apr-24-10 at 23:09:55 PDT, seller added the following information:Excerpt from official XFX Newsletter regarding this eBay listing:
> 
> 
> _The item listing of Product #68__eBay__is  a valid auction. The winning bid is a binding contract and the winner  will be committed to purchasing the item. This particular card will be a  fully warranted product from XFX.  In addition, this highly collectible  merchandise comes with the wooden crate featured in the videos and  signed by the XFX girls and cast of the promotion. _
> ...



find ich auch gut ^^


----------



## herethic (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Wie schreib ich eine Abschiedsvormulierung in einer Mail auf Englisch?

Also was ist das englische MfG?


----------



## Bääängel (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Yours sincerely
nur sincerely geht auch manchmal


----------



## herethic (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Ok Mail ist raus


----------



## poiu (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Poste mal was sie antworten


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Die Karte sieht richtig geil aus. Die Verpackung hat was. Der Preis ist richtig abnormal, wer gibt so viel Geld aus? Finde es auch hart das es eine Karte mit der geklauten Nummer ist.


----------



## riedochs (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Wie man dem Zitat aus der Auktion entnehmen kann war die "Vermisstmeldung" eh nur ein Marketing Gag.


----------



## jetztaber (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Naja, XFX kann ja mit bieten. Und mal davon abgesehen sind die Jungs kampferprobt, wie der Link am Ende der Auktion belegt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dWziA_u5OU

Teil 2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJtgg-qeeEA


----------



## Eiche (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

ok eindeutig PR


----------



## DAEF13 (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Irgendwie ist das sone arme Werbung...
Da kommt doch jetzt jeder drauf, dass die Mail nur Werbung war/ist, damit sie die Karte jetzt für eine Menge Asche verticken können...


----------



## X Broster (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Eine echt geile Aktion von XFX.  Das bringt Leben in die Bude.

100€ Aufpreis für sagen wir eine 5870 wäre mir das ausgefallende Design wert, aber 10.000


----------



## xeonsys (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CW4u5jbUGnc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CW4u5jbUGnc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## alex1028 (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

ist den die leistung  dann auch wirklich besser und nur wegen des designs so viel zu zahlen ist ja mal voll fürn arsch da kannst du dir ja shcon dein Eigenen kühler designen lassen wenn du kontakte hast^^XD


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

alternativ geht auch und im geschäftlichen Briefverkehr eigentlich Standard
"kind regards"


----------



## Majin-Vegeta (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*



thecroatien schrieb:


> Hmmm,
> 
> nun die Frage, laut der XFX Mail, ist eine 68 abhanden gekommen.
> 
> ...



das is der ebay cc von nem kumpel von ihm da der andere gespeerrt worden ist


----------



## Chrisch (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*



Shi schrieb:


> Das ist doch die geklaute!


Es gibt keine geklaute Karte, das war einfach nur nen Marketing Gag...


----------



## Freestyler808 (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

super Sache von XFX, sowas gabs wahrscheinlich noch nie^^
tolle Marketing Idee, die lassen sich ganzschön was einfallen


----------



## Stingray93 (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*



xeonsys schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CW4u5jbUGnc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CW4u5jbUGnc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>




wie geil


----------



## fuddles (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Geile Aktion seitens XFX. 

Und noch heißeres Video


----------



## skdiggy (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

das video ist mal genial


----------



## jobo (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Genial! 
OMG wer kauft denn so ein Monster? Die ist doch vile zu teuer? Die ist doch net so viel besser als eine normale 5970...


----------



## bulldozer (25. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

schau sich das mal einer an, XFX selbst kräftig am mitbieten? 

http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/1700/asdasdasdsada.jpg


----------



## h_tobi (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Regards oder Best regards geht auch.


----------



## Westcoast (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

man sollte nicht ausversehen ,auf den bid-button kommen ,
dass wird dann ein teurer spaß grins .


----------



## clemi14 (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

habt ihr schomal in die Bewertungen des verkäufers reingeschaut!

Die sind von 2007! :o Ob xfx diese Aktion scho solang im Vorraus geplant hat! xD


----------



## TKing (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Einfach krank solch eine Graka für 10.000€ zu kaufen... versteh ich nicht^^ dafür bekommt man viel geilere Sachen^^


----------



## Jan565 (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Also die Karte an sich hätte ich auch gerne, so ist es ja nicht, aber nicht zu dem Preis. Es ist nun mal die Weltschnellste Grafikkarte die es gibt und dann ist die auch noch auf 1000 Stück Limitiert. Mal sehen für was die weg geht.

Für 10000€ würde ich mir aber lieber ein oldtimer kaufen als so eine Karte von der ich gerade mal ein paar Monate richtig was habe um dann fest zu stellen es gibt schnellere.


----------



## Ruhrpott (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Also für 10.000€ wüsste ich auch auf jeden Fall besseres zu kaufen als diese Grafikkarte.

Ich denke eher , das es hier um eine Promoaktion geht.


Der Ruhrpott


----------



## koesti (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Hirnrissig und überflüssig, zugleich unüberlegt und naiv, solch eine Karte zu kaufen, zumal das blöde Ding auch nich viel mehr Leistung hat als eine normale 5970.
Kommt jetzt von jeder Karte ne Limited Edition für 5000,-EUR ?
Lach mich hier kaputt.


----------



## BigBubby (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

nette PR aktion. Denen ist garantiert keine Karte abhanden gekommen und jetzt kaufen sie sie selber wieder. Die E-Baygebühren dürften noch immer niedriger sein, als eine gleichwertige PR-Kampagne


----------



## Citynomad (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Wer ne "exklusive" Karte für deutlich weniger Geld will, soll sich doch ne GTX 480 holen... die sind anscheinend auch auf wenige 1000 limitiert.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Wer ne "exklusive" Karte für deutlich weniger Geld will, soll sich doch ne GTX 480 holen... die sind anscheinend auch auf wenige 1000 limitiert.


 So kann man auch auf leichte weise ne menge Kohle verdienen. Dabei ist die XFX HD 5970 Black Edition http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...fikkarten&l2=PCIe-Karten+ATI&l3=Radeon+HD5000 viel günstiger. Aber es gibt ja Leute mit mehr Geld als Hirn. Ich freu mich schon wenn demnächst eine 
"limitierte" (ja nee is klar ) XFX GTX 480 zum preis eines Lamborghini bei ebay vertickert wird. Ob die dann auch so "zufällig" geklaut wurde?!


----------



## koesti (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Warum ist die Karte so teuer in der Auktion ?
Bei Alternate für 600,-EUR zu haben.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*



Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon wenn demnächst eine
> "limitierte" (ja nee is klar ) XFX GTX 480 zum preis eines Lamborghini bei ebay vertickert wird. Ob die dann auch so "zufällig" geklaut wurde?!



Dumm nur das XFX keine Nvidias macht....Man kann sich denken warum


----------



## Jax1988 (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*



koesti schrieb:


> Warum ist die Karte so teuer in der Auktion ?
> Bei Alternate für 600,-EUR zu haben.



weil das nicht diese Graka ist sondern die LE die gibt es nur 1000 mal (oder?)


----------



## MARIIIO (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

JETZT mag das ja toll sein, wenn man solch eine karte im pc hat. Der Preisverfall ist bei High-End-Hardware jedoch soooo groß, dass in 2-3 Jahren kein Hahn mehr nach der Karte kräht
Und 1000 Exemplare sind für Sammler auch keine geringe Stückzahl, sodass sie auch in der Zeit danach kaum an Wert gewinnen wird..


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Dumm nur das XFX keine Nvidias macht....Man kann sich denken warum


 Vielleicht überlegt sich XFX das nochmal, und bietet dann doch einen Nvidia-VGA-Grill GTX 480 mit Staubsauger-sound an.


----------



## Namaker (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*



MARIIIO schrieb:


> JETZT mag das ja toll sein, wenn man solch eine karte im pc hat. Der Preisverfall ist bei High-End-Hardware jedoch soooo groß, dass in 2-3 Jahren kein Hahn mehr nach der Karte kräht


Es war einmal ein Mann, der kaufte sich kurz vor dem Erscheinen der 8800GTX 2 Radeon 1950XTX Crossfire Editions für je 400€ und benutzte diese bis heute, auch die nächsten 2 Generationen wird er überspringen.


----------



## Dukex2 (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

@Namaker
Genau so ist es! Hatte bis vor einem Jahr noch eine 1950XTX und hab es nie bereut, trotz 8800GTX! Wenn ich mir vor zwei Jahren nicht einen 24" geholt hätte wäre sie vermutlich heute noch drin. 
Hat jetzt mit Begeisterung mein Kumpel drin.


----------



## Blackmac93 (26. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Ach das wird wirklich eine reine PR aktion sein. Der Typ schreibt bei der auktion die Registrations-Nummer mit rein obwohl diese nicht wichtig ist, ausser man möchte das leute sich auf die E-mail bei XFX melden und dennen sagen "Ich hab die Graka gefunden die steht bei Ebay drin." Ich denke auch das die Auktion kurz vor ende rausgenommen wird oder XFX auf ihre eigene Auktion bietet.


----------



## Blausucht (27. April 2010)

*AW: XFX HD 5970 Black Limited Edition für 10.000$ ?!*

Ist eine Promo-Aktion: 

"On Apr-24-10 at 23:09:55 PDT, seller added the following information:

Excerpt from official XFX Newsletter regarding this eBay listing: 

The item listing of Product #68 eBay is a valid auction. The winning bid is a binding contract and the winner will be committed to purchasing the item. This particular card will be a fully warranted product from XFX.  In addition, this highly collectible merchandise comes with the wooden crate featured in the videos and signed by the XFX girls and cast of the promotion. 

Please serious bidders only."


----------

